# Happy Birthday dudley



## PB Moderating Team (Jun 13, 2011)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-dudley (born 1946, Age: 65)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 13, 2011)

Hope you enjoyed the day and have many more to come, brother!

AMR


----------



## Michael (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dudley!


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 13, 2011)

A very happy birthday!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dudley!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dudley!


----------



## baron (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JML (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Friend.


----------



## christiana (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Blessings to you!


----------



## JennyG (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy birthday dear brother


----------



## Rufus (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Dudley! God bless!


----------



## Berean (Jun 13, 2011)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## LeeJUk (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dudley


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy birthday to a tireless encourager of saints!


----------



## dudley (Jun 13, 2011)

austinww said:


> Happy birthday to a tireless encourager of saints!



I want to thank everyone for the happy Birthday greetings today. I liked them all but I particularly liked Austin’s greeting…. “Happy birthday to a tireless encourager of saints!” 

Socrates said “A life unexamined is a life not worth living“. I have been examining and reflecting on my own life as I approached 65. I think reaching 65, is a wake-up call. By reflecting of what made you happiest next to what made you cry, I think you begin to know what to continue with and what to let go. Turning 65 is one of those life passages - like college hazing and infantry basic training - many men would rather avoid contemplating until it's upon you. ...for some turning 65 means retirement, for me that is not in the cards right now. 

When I grew up turning 65 I thought meant instant recognition for accumulated wisdom and the ability to embrace all things good and spiritual. I am discovering young people today unfortunately do not view people over 65 in that way. Although Austin seems the exception and I guess it is why I liked his greeting so much. Sure, we've lived many of life's lessons. But somehow the older generation is not looked to for wisdom and guidance. Maybe that is the way it really always was; we are just seeing it now from the perspective of being older.

When you're 50, you can't imagine ever being 65. It simply doesn't compute. Then, without warning, you're there. You don't feel any older. Then you realize your kids are in their 30s and approaching middle age themselves, but that's some kind of cosmic trick. You've got grand kids but that, too, is an unexplainable aberration, a puzzling black hole in the fabric of your life. 

I knew I was reaching an emotional wall of crisis …a few months ago….so I started getting counseling…I am trying to deal with the emotions of getting older…I am finding I am not alone…and I am still searching for God….in my life. 

I thought for a while I was beginning to fear dying….now I am not so sure that is what I was really fearful of. I am beginning to think I was more fearful of having regrets; not for what I have done but for omissions some things I had not done or accomplished. I began recognizing in my life; having regrets of omission when my time does come was not what I wanted.

I also started asking myself ….. So what are you going to do about it? 
The truth is I did begin to look in the mirror a few months ago and I did not totally like what I was seeing. 

I decided I wanted to be in better physical shape. I started to exercise and diet. I have since lost 40 lbs…my goal was 50 lbs by birthday. I am now 180 lbs…I was 220 for a few years. I was most of my life 170 lbs…5“11-.so I want to get back there. I feel a hell of lot better….I can walk faster again…I still have my hair though thinner. I am going back to Bally’s gym. I still have the good looks I was fortunate to be born with and I am still hopeful I am going to be enjoying life in the years ahead. I intend to take care of myself…I am happy to say there are many people who now are surprised I am going to be 65..they think I am much younger…that makes me very happy ..and I want to stay that way…. Happy that is …I intend to get past 65 with some new perspectives and a healthier me and way of living...I have decided to be optimistic.....

I have a wonderful family, 2 fine sons and daughters- in- law and 3 grandsons so far and I wish to see them grow up and I want them to remember a healthy and vibrant grandfather. I am also lucky enough to have a few good friends.

Racing past 65 has little significance to me…I want to hang a round and enjoy life …..a little bit more ..God willing…..I can say I have learned several things in the last few weeks by reflecting on my own life and about being or becoming 65 and one of them is to try and not take everything so serious anymore….I am going to paste here a beautiful and funny and classic piece by George Carlin on aging…..It is very true….and that it is what makes it so beautiful and funny….it is all very true…

George Carlin on Aging 

“Do you realize that the only time in our lives when we like to get old is when we're kids? If you're less than 10 years old, you're so excited about aging that you think in fractions.
"How old are you?" "I'm four and a half!" 
You're never thirty-six and a half. You're four and a half, going on five! That's the key.

You get into your teens, now they can't hold you back. You jump to the next number, or even a few ahead.
"How old are you?" "I'm gonna be 16!" 
You could be 13, but hey, you're gonna be 16! And then the greatest day of your life ! You become 21. Even the words sound like a ceremony. YOU BECOME 21. YESSSS!!!

But then you turn 30. Oooohh... what happened there? Makes you sound like bad milk! He TURNED; we had to throw him out. There's no fun now, you're just a sour-dumpling. What's wrong? What's changed?

You BECOME 21, you TURN 30, then you're PUSHING 40. Whoa! Put on the brakes, it's all slipping away. Before you know it, you REACH 50 and your dreams are gone.
But! wait! You MAKE it to 60. You didn't think you would!
So you BECOME 21, TURN 30, PUSH 40, REACH 50 and MAKE IT to 60.

Next thing you know you are heading way over the hill and hit 65 from there its all downhill….Right? You've built up so much speed that you HIT 70! 

After that it's a day-by-day thing; you HIT Wednesday!
You get into your 80s and every day is a complete cycle; you HIT lunch; you TURN 4:30; you REACH bedtime. And it doesn't end there. Into the 90s, you start going backwards; "I Was JUST 92."

Then a strange thing happens. If you make it over 100, you become a little kid again. "I'm 100 and a half!"

May we all make it to a healthy 100 and a half! May we all become little kids again”


GEORGE THEN CONCLUDES ON HOW TO STAY YOUNG…HE SAYS….

1. Throw out non-essential numbers. This includes age, weight and height. Let the doctors worry about them. That is why you pay them.

2. Keep only cheerful friends. The grouches pull you down.

3. Keep learning. ! Learn more about the computer, crafts, gardening, whatever, even ham radio. Never let the brain idle. "An idle mind is the devil's workshop." And the devil's family name is Alzheimer's.

4. Enjoy the simple things.

5. Laugh often, long, and loud. Laugh until you gasp for breath.

6. The tears happen. Endure, grieve, and move on. The only person who is with us our entire life, is ourselves. Be ALIVE while you are alive.

7. Surround yourself with what you love, whether it's family, pets, keepsakes, music, plants, hobbies, whatever. Your home is your refuge.

8. Cherish your health. If it is good, preserve it. If it is unstable, improve it. If it is beyond what you can improve, get help.

9. Don't take guilt trips. Take a trip to the mall, even to the next county; to a foreign country but NOT to where the guilt is.

10. Tell the people you love that you love them at every opportunity.

I said earlier I think by reflecting of what made you happiest next to what made you cry, I think you begin to know what to continue with and what to let go….I also can say after much reflection …something I have always known and never given much thought about….“today is the first day of the rest of my life“…it is a birthday …like every day of our lives …each day is a new beginning….so I will thank everyone who visited my birthday post today by saying to all…Happy Birthday everyone…today is the first day of the rest of our lives ..thanks for celebrating it with me today!!! Thanks for being with me on my 65th birthday…..in thought and prayer here on the PB…..I Love you all, Dudley


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, sir, for the perspective. I'm glad you liked my words. Everyone here who's seen you post knows they're true. Thank you for all the encouragement, and for pointing people to eternal things. I pray your grandchildren will learn from your example.


----------



## dudley (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you Austin for your kind words, they are an encouragement to me. Have a wonderful day. You are a fine young man. God bless you in your studies as an Electrical engineering student. May you have a life filled with happiness and success.


----------

